# Mono/Poly Switch?



## Nimbus Audio (Sep 23, 2014)

How simple is it to code a note mono/poly switch?

All I'm needing is a switch that achieves the following;

POLY Mode: All groups set to play upto 16 voices/notes
MONO Mode: All groups set to play only 1 voice/note

Is it possible to access the voice number/amount of the group section, or is there another way of doing this?


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't think there is any scripted control over voice groups or number of voices settings for the groups.

However, you could create two sets of groups with one set configured for only 1 voice and the other set configured for 16 voices. Then, use the script to select which set of groups are enabled according to your mono/poly switch.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Sep 23, 2014)

Thx, I'd not thought of doing it that way.

I'm already using a menu elsewhere in the script to enable/disable groups, so I'm a bit unclear as to how to then get that menu to check the state of the mono/poly switch & then activate the correct groups (mono or poly versions).

Wot I'm trying to do is build a synth with 3 oscillators. The enable/disable groups code is currently being used in 3 separate menus to select which groups (wave shape) play for each of the 3 oscillators.

I have this bit working already. 

How could I get a menu to have different scenarios of which groups to activate based on the mono/poly switch?

Hope this makes sense.

Any help with this, much appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 23, 2014)

You shouldn't be using the menus to directly enable/disable groups.

Rather, you should perform the allow/disallow only in the NCB (and/or RCB) based on the current menu settings.

Then, the new Mono/Poly option can also be combined with the various menu codes in one composite function which determines which groups to enable or disable based on all conditions at the time.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm a bit lost by what you meant by I shouldn't b using a menu to enable/disable groups. 

I have this working already...maybe I wasn't clear as to how I've used it.

I'm not in front of my pc at minute, bt I'll post up a version of the script (with an nki link) I've done tomorrow.

Many thx.


----------



## mk282 (Sep 24, 2014)

There's a factory script called Unisono/Portamento which you should use. It can make any instrument monophonic. No need to use voice groups.


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Sep 24, 2014)

I've seen the factory 'unisono' script, & yes it does exactly what I need, bt I don't really want to drop a hacked version of that in the middle of my custom script.... is that even allowed/legal?

I'll upload something later today.


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Sep 24, 2014)

If I was to use the unisono/portamento script in a separate script slot (slot 2) how easy is it to control it from a script in slot 1?

I have noticed a few NI script's do this (Retro machines). The main script in slot 1 has controls for the 'hidden' unisono script in slot 2.

On reflection of what I'm trying to achieve overall, this seems like the most elegant solution.


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Sep 24, 2014)

you can use pgs to control parameters between different slots.


----------



## mk282 (Sep 24, 2014)

It's perfectly fine to use that script in commercial products. There have been more than one such products out for quite some time.


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm just looking at PGS now... I have to admit this is all new to me... After I've done some experimenting I might have a few questions on that. 

After looking through the KSP reference guide it doesn't give the clearest example on how to implement it.


In terms of using the unisono script as it is, is it ok (legally) to customize the script (change its appearance, merge it with another script etc).

For cosmetic reasons, I'm a bit hesitant abt dropping in an unskinned factory script into a separate slot, alongside a customized panel. 

What I'm developing is a commercial product, so appearance as well as functionality is essential.


----------



## Nimbus Audio (Sep 24, 2014)

PGS is the way forward.

I think I have this resolved now.

I have just written a basic working pgs script controlling the parameters of the separate unisono script.

Many thx to all who replied.


----------



## jrush (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi Nimbus Audio
I've been looking to do a similar thing with pgs to control the UP script. Do you have any advice/guidance on doing this? Totally new to me. Cheers


----------

